# 2004 21Rs Water Tank



## magnum1070 (Jul 15, 2008)

I just posted some questions about electrical issues, now it's time to post my questions about my Water tank...

I took my trailer into the dealer because the water tank was falling down so much that the plastic cover under the trailer was breaking off. They fixed it and told me that the tank will expand if you overfill it and said I should only try to fill it 3/4 of the way. Not an option when you are dry camping for 7 days. When I filled it for my trip, I stood there and watched to make sure it didn't come spurting out the air hole. It sounded like it was getting close (gurgling) so I stopped. I little while later I see water dripping from everywhere under my trailer I started to drain the tank and dumped about a 1/4 of the water. The dealer said it was most likely the hose that connects to the air hole coming loose and that I should be okay. I filled the my tank back up, this time watching the guage in the trailer and I stopped the minute it went to four lights. After two days I was out of water. I'm taking the trailer back in this week, but wanted to find out if someone could tell me if their familiar with the air outlet hose and if it could slosh 20 or so gallons of water out of it in a 4 hour drive?

I'm concerned about what the dealer will say, as they seemed to try to say it couldn't have been what they did in fixing the water tank. But I know it didn't leak before.

Thanks!


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

Did you see any water leaking while you were camping or when you lowered the trailer to hook up.This would indicate a leak in the tank. 20 gallons sounds like a lot of water to lose just driving. I'd take it back. My guess is they poked a hole in the tank or either the inlet or vent hose connects are loose. Lastly you should be able to fill the tank to capacity with out if falling out.


----------



## Colorado Outbacker (Jun 6, 2005)

I fill mine until it sprays out every-time with no problem. Only lose an itty-bit out the weep hole on the way camping going around corners. They need to fix yours I would say.

Getting ready to dry camp for 13 days in the Colorado High country, leaving tomorrow...Yippeeee!

Have a good one! 
T.


----------



## magnum1070 (Jul 15, 2008)

ED_RN said:


> Did you see any water leaking while you were camping or when you lowered the trailer to hook up.This would indicate a leak in the tank. 20 gallons sounds like a lot of water to lose just driving. I'd take it back. My guess is they poked a hole in the tank or either the inlet or vent hose connects are loose. Lastly you should be able to fill the tank to capacity with out if falling out.


I did see water come out from the under belly, but figured that it collected there from the vent hose. If they poked a hole in something does that require a whole water tank replacement? I talked with the dealer and they did say that they can't see how it would be their fault and that they did exactly what I told them to do. I also had them reattach that door holder thing because I ripped it right off the side of the trailer. Whoops! But when they fixed it they apparently didn't test that and now if I try to use it it's so tight it tweaks the side of the trailer. When I brought that up they said "How are we supposed to know how it worked before?" And that they did exactly what I told them to do which was to reattach the stopper. I didn't know I was supposed to tell them how to fix things.

I think I'm going to take it to another dealer instead of having them look at it. I know probably not what most would do, but I know I'll lose any battle with them and I'd rather give my money to another company than them. I did call the owner and left a message but I've not heard back.

But hey I still love my trailer and can't wait until my next trip!


----------



## magnum1070 (Jul 15, 2008)

Colorado Outbacker said:


> I fill mine until it sprays out every-time with no problem. Only lose an itty-bit out the weep hole on the way camping going around corners. They need to fix yours I would say.
> 
> Getting ready to dry camp for 13 days in the Colorado High country, leaving tomorrow...Yippeeee!
> 
> ...


So do you go down long bumpy washboard gravel roads? When I go horse camping it usually requires driving on 5 miles of gravel road that is very washboarded. I was told that is no good for these trailers.

Hope you had a great trip!


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

Would definately have it looked at. Had mine in the dealer 3 times before they finaly dropped the cover and found the fill hose connection to be loose. I wouldn't lose that much water but everytime I filled it with water when I dropped the nose gallons of water would run out where the cover is split to allow the sewer drain to go thru it.


----------



## Colorado Outbacker (Jun 6, 2005)

magnum1070 said:


> I fill mine until it sprays out every-time with no problem. Only lose an itty-bit out the weep hole on the way camping going around corners. They need to fix yours I would say.
> 
> Getting ready to dry camp for 13 days in the Colorado High country, leaving tomorrow...Yippeeee!
> 
> ...


So do you go down long bumpy washboard gravel roads? When I go horse camping it usually requires driving on 5 miles of gravel road that is very washboarded. I was told that is no good for these trailers.

Hope you had a great trip!
[/quote]

Most of our time is spent on dirt roads dry camping in the high country of Colorado. Some of the roads are very washboardy... is that a word? I did tear off a rear jack this summer but that is the only damage so far. The Outback has performed very well in rough conditions... mud, ruts, rocks you name it. You may have to drop the underbelly some and check it out yourself. Sounds like your dealer is not so helpful. Good luck take care! T.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Any dealer that tells you that you shouldn't fill the fresh water tank completely does not know what they are talking about. Keystone put a 50 gallon tank on your trailer so you'd have 50 gallons of fresh water to use - not 40 gallons! The water tank and the steel straps that hold your tank in place are designed to hold the weight of 50 gallons of water (about 400#). I'm guessing that a steel strap came loose or failed, allowing your tank to drop down. When that happened, the fill tube and/or the breather tube came loose from the tank, causing you to lose water. They probably fixed the tank strap issue, but didn't think to check the connections for the fill tube, breather tube, and pump suction tube. Thus, losing so much water as you pulled the trailer to your destination. (A LOT of water can slosh out of the tank inlet, where the fill tube connects! And that could account for seeing water dripping out of the underbelly when you fill the tank.)

I always fill mine until water splashes out the fill tube and I've never had any water slosh out, except maybe the volume that is in those two tubes. That is the only way to know if the tank is completely full. (As you found out - the sensors read FULL when the tank is not.)

So my advice - *RUN*, don't walk, to the next closest reputable dealer or repair shop that has a clue about RV maintenance and repair. If they are this dense over something this simple, I'd hate to see how they deal with more complicated matters.

Just my opinion.

Mike


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Scoutr2 said:


> So my advice - *RUN*, don't walk, to the next closest reputable dealer or repair shop that has a clue about RV maintenance and repair. If they are this dense over something this simple, I'd hate to see how they deal with more complicated matters.


I couldn't agree more!!

BTW...I fill my tank until water comes out. Sometimes I forget and the kids in the neighborhood come running over and tell me about the water coming out of my trailer...Opps.


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

Oregon_Camper said:


> So my advice - *RUN*, don't walk, to the next closest reputable dealer or repair shop that has a clue about RV maintenance and repair. If they are this dense over something this simple, I'd hate to see how they deal with more complicated matters.


I couldn't agree more!!

BTW...I fill my tank until water comes out. Sometimes I forget and the kids in the neighborhood come running over and tell me about the water coming out of my trailer...Opps.








[/quote]

x2...


----------

